# 451 lb deadlift at 156 lb bodyweight. 2.89 x bodyweight! No straps. No Belt.



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

What do you guys think of my lift? Not a power lifter... just try to be ripped and strong but wanted to see what you guys think... and yes I know I won't ever add posing to my videos again hahaha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

impressive strength.... poser! :lol:

good job though chap


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

timing of the music = awesome lol. posing is ridiculous but that was one amazing lift. well dont man


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Great lift lad.

Congrats


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

some lift squire, altough I hate it when **** music gets added to these videos!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

very good lift.............


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

posing cahunt :tongue:

good lift, especially without straps.

my right hand fails anything over 100 so its straps for me


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Good lift- not a fan of the rolling as its not a 'dead' weight then which a deadlift by its very name should be, but I know some PLs who do this as well and its not against any rules.

Also hate it when people use BW multipliers as they are always super light guys who fail to understand the laws of physics and expotential force.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GAY .


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> very good lift.............


thank you!



soob the dug said:


> posing cahunt :tongue:
> 
> good lift, especially without straps.
> 
> my right hand fails anything over 100 so its straps for me


ya truth is I don't even know how to use straps... never even put em on hahaha... same with a belt!



MattGriff said:


> Good lift- not a fan of the rolling as its not a 'dead' weight then which a deadlift by its very name should be, but I know some PLs who do this as well and its not against any rules.
> 
> Also hate it when people use BW multipliers as they are always super light guys who fail to understand the laws of physics and expotential force.


I hear ya man. Thanks for posting!



ewen said:


> GAY .


haha I know... gonna make sure not to make the same mistakes twice in the future!


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

paul81 said:


> impressive strength.... poser! :lol:
> 
> good job though chap


haha thanks mate



-AC- said:


> timing of the music = awesome lol. posing is ridiculous but that was one amazing lift. well dont man


haha I know I am not gonna pose anymore in my vids. And i'm mirin your aesthetics bro!!



bodybuilder16 said:


> Great lift lad.
> 
> Congrats


Thank you!!



mccaff1967 said:


> some lift squire, altough I hate it when **** music gets added to these videos!


haha ya everyone has different tastes in music 

do you like this one better?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

a weight class below me and pulled more than me....cnut! Nice lift shame about the pose down after :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicely rounded back there.

Well done for getting it up though.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate, as mentioned watch your back, also looks like you had more in you, you will soon be on your way to 3x

Reps for you my friend


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Gay as hell but seriously impressive!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to say it all looked thoroughly gay and faggish just to compensate for my own insecurities and lack of functional strength :stuart:

Good lift!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ps.....................gay as fcuk though lol


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> a weight class below me and pulled more than me....cnut! Nice lift shame about the pose down after :lol:


haha yeah but I will tell you right now... i'm mirin that you're a girl and can do some heavy ass weights!!



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Nicely rounded back there.
> 
> Well done for getting it up though.


Thanks bro. I haven't had a back problem yet thank god



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done mate, as mentioned watch your back, also looks like you had more in you, you will soon be on your way to 3x
> 
> Reps for you my friend


thank you! im gonna kill 500 soon



Rod82 said:


> Gay as hell but seriously impressive!


haha i know and thx


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I'm going to say it all looked thoroughly gay and faggish just to compensate for my own insecurities and lack of functional strength :stuart:
> 
> Good lift!





Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ps.....................gay as fcuk though lol


lmfao thanks guys. check out my other vid!! bad form i know but I have shoulder impingement lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice relative strength.


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Nice relative strength.


thx mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You be mirrin wrong I have male genetalia but lifts like a girl


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Great lift, same bw as me and 70kg more! 

Loved the posing to haha it was like a comic book super hero! :laugh:

Stuff like that is why people loved zyzz, keep at it you will be the next zyzz! :laugh:


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> You be mirrin wrong I have male genetalia but lifts like a girl


haha oh. I am sure your lifts are sick bro!!



BlitzAcez said:


> Great lift, same bw as me and 70kg more!
> 
> Loved the posing to haha it was like a comic book super hero! :laugh:
> 
> Stuff like that is why people loved zyzz, keep at it you will be the next zyzz! :laugh:


haha thanks I have been chirped so much for it though... don't think I'll do it again. Thanks!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> lmfao thanks guys. check out my other vid!! bad form i know but I have shoulder impingement lol


is that a new tricep exercise then ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> You be mirrin wrong I have male genetalia but lifts like a girl


lol louise you always say that to the new guys hitting on you


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol louise you always say that to the new guys hitting on you


Hehe had to make the guy feel good about his lifts  I prefer my men balding and 250lbs+


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hehe had to make the guy feel good about his lifts  I prefer my men balding and 250lbs+


 :lol:

 thats me :surrender:


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> is that a new tricep exercise then ?


no if you look at my other vids you can see I have good chest development.



ewen said:


> lol louise you always say that to the new guys hitting on you


lol



Wardy21 said:


> Hehe had to make the guy feel good about his lifts  I prefer my men balding and 250lbs+


haha I am far from this... i am just an alpha manlet


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

Good lifting bro! Ever Seen Richard Hawthorne Deadlift 5x his BW at 132lbs?






Good bit of motivation for anyone!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> lmfao thanks guys. check out my other vid!! bad form i know but I have shoulder impingement lol


Looks like a board press but with dumbells.


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

Weedon said:


> Good lifting bro! Ever Seen Richard Hawthorne Deadlift 5x his BW at 132lbs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is extremely motivating... dude is a freak!! thanks for sharing 



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Looks like a board press but with dumbells.


haha yea it ain't pretty.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good job mate


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (May 28, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Good job mate


Thanks bro. Appreciate it. Going for 465 this week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For all those shouting GAY, well whatis more gay than bodybuilding.

I reckon you should have that as your trademark.

Do a badass heavy lift, then pull a few narcisstic gay-as-fcuk poses


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great lift, you say your no pl but got a great deadlift! You thinking of competing? What your other lifts like?

Also what gym is that in the first vid?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> haha yeah but I will tell you right now... i'm mirin that you're a girl and can do some heavy ass weights!!
> 
> Reps for this!!!!


----------

